# what kind of piranha is this?



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

..


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

this belongs in the species id forum.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to ID forum_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that pic is no good for id 
it is a serra though
anything more would just be a guess


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

seller said its manny
is it true?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like a rhom, i know its not a manny for sure though


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

another pic


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

if its not manny, what kind of rhom ?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S. Rhombeus. Location is anybody's guess


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's an S. rhombeus too...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S.rhombeus


----------

